# When you knew time would only become a matter of time



## Israel (Nov 8, 2018)

Refusing to be a victim of the aggression of age assignment

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...YwEhZM5Pfwh6jZCNmxd6Ik&utm_term=.224b60441c03


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 8, 2018)

Israel said:


> Refusing to be a victim of the aggression of age assignment
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...YwEhZM5Pfwh6jZCNmxd6Ik&utm_term=.224b60441c03



Freedom is tough.  Let him call himself 10 as long as it doesn't affect anybody.


----------



## Israel (Nov 8, 2018)

how bout dem 20 year olds wanting to claim their social security...dem crazy kidz


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 8, 2018)

"My feeling about my body and about my mind is that I’m about 40 or 45.” 

He can't make up his mind if he feels 40 or 45. A good indication that he is in his late 60's.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm 53. Some days I feel every year of it.
??


----------

